# UV Protective Clothing



## Guest

I went to the trailer Boat and fishing show at Carrara on the Gold Coast today.

I noticed there was a stand selling UV protective clothing. I'm sure there are other companies selling these products. I'd like to know what other people know of this type of clothing wear and what they are using and where they are buying them from and for how much.

So far I have just used sunscreen but I think a long sleep UV protective shirt is the go.

I noticed that Phoenix wears a bright long sleeve shirt. I don't know if it is UV rated or not. Hopefully he will read this post and be able to answer this question.


----------



## L3GACY

If you check out the "skins for kayaking" thread in the main page a few blokes have put up some good choices in there, like long sleeve polo's etc.


----------



## Guest

Are they UV rated?


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Hi zone
I try to cover myself from head to toe.
The UV rating has to do with how tightly woven the fabric is. You could wear Lycra from head to toe but you would cook in the QLD sun.
I have a long sleave cotton fishing shirt ( kokoda), quick dry loose fitting polestar long pants, wet suit boots, Lycra fingerless gloves ( that stink) and one of those Arab style hat/cap......not the most attractive look but hey I not out to pick up chicks and I dont like wearing sunscreen. For QLD conditions you need to use fabrics that breath and light colours.


----------



## L3GACY

In reference to skins:

# Keep the body dry and cool in warm weather
# Rated SPF 50+ for safety in the sun

dont see why they wouldnt be suitable for qld conditions if they're not full of *@%$


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> I have a long sleave cotton fishing shirt ( kokoda), ....... wet suit boots, .......For QLD conditions you need to use fabrics that breath and light colours.


Agree with Paul, I like the vents in my clothes up here in Qld for ventilation and wear the same as above, except I wear shorts and a brimmed hat [as avatar] and sunscreen on my lips face.

And at the end of the day rub in some sorbolene into my skin after I have a tub....with recent doubts in sorbolene another moisturizer may be preferred by some


----------



## Phoenix

Hi - as you saw on Saturday morning, I wear cantebury (skins) pants and a buiders long sleeve shirt. The shirt I got from big W and cost about $25 - the pants were about $100. Any Cantebury store will sell those.


----------



## Peril

I wear vented fishing shirt and lightweight full length trousers, with sun block to cover the face, hands and ankles. Shirts are not UV rated but I've not been burned through them. There are UV rated vented fishing shirts available


----------



## wopfish

Columbia brand do a fishing shirt - lots of pockets and vents - they have a Uv protection - I think they are 60 - 90 bucks. Also several of the outdoor companies do similar gear - I also saw some very cheap prices on the ebay,com.au for clothing. Also the cancer council shops might have some stuff and theyre stuff is reasonable cost wise.


----------



## Phoenix

Just a quick point here - pockets on a shirt arent much use if you have a PFD on top.


----------



## landyman

I bought one of these on special the other day.. http://www.nzoactive.com.au/products/NXTM51728 
there gear is fantastic and if you sign up to their mailinglist get good deals through occassionaly.. UV50+ and wicking fabric.. plus pockets down low for odds and ends..I paid $29 for mine on special


----------



## landyman

looks like they still have a few left on sale.. only white and only XXL...
http://www.nzoactive.com.au/privatesale

but at $29 compared to $89 - make it fit :lol:


----------



## wopfish

Landyman what about the blood when it sprays all over the lovely whiteness - a bit like a butcher with his white apron!!!

I go for the Paul Hogan check shirt with arms ripped off me stubies and me blunnys - none of this mardi gras lyra stuff!!!!!


----------



## wopfish

yeah and lycra tooo!!!!


----------



## landyman

wopfish said:


> yeah and lycra tooo!!!!


unfortunately it is not lycra  

I'd be a big hit down at Sunnyside if it was :lol: :lol:


----------



## rob316

amart all sports , they have 50% jarvis walker clothing , like long sleeve uv pro vented shirts , and kokoda brand is cheap as well $25-$30 , i wear them all the time [hate getting sunburn anywhere] and they do work a treat . I wear lycra uv gloves approx $18....long cheap quickdry shorts $10 - $20....kokoda l/s shirt uv rated $29....large straw hat [coz i need my head to air out] $6....my hand towel over my feet and light sunscreen and sunnies to combat glare....i dont get sunburnt , i dont look to "nobby" and it is cool and easy to move . For the amount you spend on fishing gear and yakstuff , this is a very small price for protection and comfort .


----------



## GuardianZAct

Phoenix said:


> Just a quick point here - pockets on a shirt arent much use if you have a PFD on top.


I have a long sleve builders / workers shirt and use the 2 pockets. The button hole on the flap makes a great lanyard attach point for the Digital Camera. The cut of the vest allows access to these pockets. Camera and phone (in small dry bag) in the pockets attached to the button holes.


----------



## playbook

More than 90 percent of all skin cancers are caused by sun exposure. So the sun protective clothing is necessary to protect ourself from UV. We must cover from head to toe.


----------



## hairymick

Heya Zone,

Have a look at Cabelas, in particular - their own brand guidewear supplex fishing shirts.

The cheaper ones ie kokoda - shimano - berkely etc work OK but are very hot compared to Cabelas or Columbia. Cabelas and Columbia fishing shirts are the best ones I own or have ever used. I have a drawer full of the other cheaper ones and never wear them.

Will post some links a bit later.


----------



## abitfishy

Theres a seller or 2 on ebay with bright orange SPF protection shirts for about $20.


----------



## hairymick

Heya a bit fishy, you talking about Posiedon shirts? If so, I don't like em. very hot.

Zone, here ya go mate. best quality I have ever seen and they are on special at the moment.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/commo ... &noImage=0


----------



## Brownie

i find that anytime I Yak in the salt there is a fair chance that the sun may crisp me so I have a one piece stinger suit that I wear.

Its one piece and covers me from my ankles wrists to my neck. they are a Lycra type fabric but i don't feel the heat at all.
They are also fast drying and I dont feel like I'm sitting on wet pants for a whole session when the yak seat gets wet from sea spray.
I have seen them on sale in BCF recently and am thinking of getting another pair as mine are over 10 years old now.

Oh yeah the beauty of Lycra is that it stretches with your age (Read- beer gut)

Once on the water appearances don't matter.


----------



## Peril

Brownie said:


> Oh yeah the beauty of Lycra is that it stretches with your age (Read- beer gut)
> 
> Once on the water appearances don't matter.


There is more ugliness than beauty in lycra


----------



## justcrusin

I do have rash vest I wear from my surfing days, but prefer the shimano style fishing shirts and long pants now.

Cheers Dave


----------



## abitfishy

hairymick said:


> Heya a bit fishy, you talking about Posiedon shirts? If so, I don't like em. very hot.


Hey Mick,

Not sure now, can't find the ones at the moment, but they were standard fluro orange or green work shirts with UV protection.


----------



## Guest

The Sun 2 Sea clothing I think is the best kayaking shirt out there.

UPF 50+, and Australian Made and owned. Very liight weight, wicking and quick dry fabric. Thumbs up from me


----------



## FHM

Anyone know if Kathmandu's clothing got a UV protection on them? I bought a few a while back and they ain't cheap.


----------



## SharkNett

wopfish said:


> I go for the Paul Hogan check shirt with arms ripped off me stubies and me blunnys - none of this mardi gras lyra stuff!!!!!


From what I saw at the parade, your outfit would actually fit in better at Mardi Gras than lycra :lol: :lol:


----------

